# FLEX XFE7-15-150 Roto Random Orbital Polisher



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to purchase a new polisher,does anyone have the new Flex XFE7-15?

If you do what do you think of it?good points bad points.

How does it compare with the Rupes Bigfoot 15 mk2,if it does at all!

Cheers:detailer:


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

im interested in this tool , not sure if its out yet?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

ammo-mcr said:


> im interested in this tool , not sure if its out yet?


Yep
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pro...0-random-orbital-polisher?variant=42178361159

But finding it in stock is another matter..


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Have lhr15 mark 1 and mark2. Have been playing with xfe one day. So xfe is smaller, lighter and alittle quieter, but Rupes have a little more torque ( with Kamikaze Beast baking plate)


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

pawlik said:


> Have lhr15 mark 1 and mark2. Have been playing with xfe one day. So xfe is smaller, lighter and alittle quieter, but Rupes have a little more torque ( with Kamikaze Beast baking plate)


i was stuck between flex 3401 and rupes 15 mk2 and leaned towards the rupes until i saw a thread about so many faulty machines and someone recommended the new flex xfe 7-15 150 
im i right in thinking its in competition with the rupes 15 mk 2? 
also do you know when this was released in uk? i can see autogeek had it in feb 2016 but not sure about uk and i cannot find much people on here raving about it.....? on paper it sounds like the machine to go for


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey,,
I've put some posts up here on this machine as I want one too for my first one...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385663

Recalled??
http://www.adamsforums.com/topic/30339-the-new-flex-xfe-7-15-150/page-2

Comparison on page 2 with other Flex 3401 machine too, with good reports.


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

Sid said:


> Hey,,
> I've put some posts up here on this machine as I want one too for my first one...
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385663
> 
> ...


ahhhh thats why the flex xfe is out of stock everywhere due to recall. wonder when they will be back?
i can still see rupes mk2 in most places but some shops are sill out of stock
wish these companies give a public announcement and let us know whats going on


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys,back in the uk tomorrow so if i can find one it'll be getting ordered on friday.
Nust need to find pads and compounds now,pretty set on meguiars d300 mf pad combo for my golf but my megane will be a bit trickier was thinking cg hexlogic quantum in orange,white and black flavours with maybe a sonax ex 04/06......fun times ahead!!!


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck!
I'd rather wait til either manufacturer has sorted out their quality issues!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Apr 9, 2015)

....or buy a DAS 6 pro plus , I myself searching for a right tool and so far I haven't seen (online) much functional problems with them even though they are Chinese made. I also stumbled upon Vertool but I am not sure about it.

What are your thoughts?

Regards 

J.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just placed an order on UltimateFinish and they have them in stock :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

John at Forensic Detailing did a review with comparisons to the Rupes


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I take it the flex xfe doesn't take a smaller backing plate? No mention of it in the forensic detailing video..


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Kam09 said:


> I take it the flex xfe doesn't take a smaller backing plate? No mention of it in the forensic detailing video..


No, there is only a 5" and 6" plate available; this comes with a 5" (125mm)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

am actually put of this xfe as few pro detailers have reported it still bogs down and many prefer and recommend the 3401 and plus the price has increased £30 from 2 weeks ago!!!!! how cheeky brexit and price increase has already happened and raped us but this additional price hike is unfair when its only a "finisher" and the big brother 3401 is cheaper at £295 and rupes mk2 is similar price to this xfe!!!!
i think xce will be the one so might get a 3401 in the mean time


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

got email from flex and the new xce will be out end of the year and other news Rupes have made a forced ratation tool called Rupes Mille lx 900e which should be out 1-3 months


----------

